# Phyllomedusa bicolor rubbing nose!



## tasio (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello this is my first time here and ive got a few questions about my new giant waxy monkey tree frogs (phyllomedusa bicolor). first i live in the uk and these frogs are extreamly rare here been searching for them for about a year and two days ago i found two and i bought them , ive got experience with reptiles and amphibians so these are not my first frogs, ive got 2 WC males and both have a bit rub on their noses one is more just superficial so is just a bit white like a scar , but the other one is getting worst as is not gone a bit pinkish so it looks like a deeper rub , i want to ask what kind of medicine cream should i use if any ? i will go to a specialized vet if get any worst but i wanted to know the different treatments for nose rubbing ?

thank you


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

James aka Terrarium Supplies is our man in the know for all things waxy. He'll probably swing by this thread when he spots it, otherwise drop him a PM.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Cheers Jon. Tasio, you need to get a tube of cream called: *Flamazine *1% (Silver Sulfadiazine) around 50g. This can only be subscribed by a Vet. 

The cream works by killing bacteria or stopping their growth. By the sounds of it, the rubs are getting worse which implies that an infection is present and is spreading. I'm sorry to say but because your bicolor is WC, then you need to act on this either today or tomorrow otherwise the frog will inevitably die. This is too often the case with these large but very delicate phyllomedusas and that is why these are so hard to come by.

The cream itself is an antibacterial and has to be applied directly onto the affected area. Just like you would in humans, wash your hands first, clean the affected area with a cotton wool swab and gently work in the cream until the whole of the area is covered. If there is blood and obvious signs of flesh tears then apply the cream thicker (3-5mm layer) then cover this area with a non-stick dressing. You must re-apply every 2-3 days until the infection has passed so it can scare over naturally.

As an added note Tasio, it is probable that your Vet will have absolutely no idea on the specie of frog. Unlike many other phibs, Phyllomedusa have waxy glands and are unlike many other tree frogs in terms of complex skin makeup (don't know the wording lol). Don't let the Vet try and fob you off with any other product. Stick to your guns and request *Flamazine*.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Phyllomedusa have waxy glands and are unlike many other tree frogs in terms of complex skin makeup (don't know the wording lol). Don't let the Vet try and fob you off with any other product. Stick to your guns and request *Flamazine*.


This is exactly why I said you were the one to talk to fella :2thumb:. I had a feeling that the wax they produce would make a difference in the type of cream to apply but as I have no experience with waxys I wouldn't have wanted to have guessed in a million years!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Cheers Jon. Tasio, you need to get a tube of cream called: *Flamazine *1% (Silver Sulfadiazine) around 50g. This can only be subscribed by a Vet.
> 
> The cream works by killing bacteria or stopping their growth. By the sounds of it, the rubs are getting worse which implies that an infection is present and is spreading. I'm sorry to say but because your bicolor is WC, then you need to act on this either today or tomorrow otherwise the frog will inevitably die. This is too often the case with these large but very delicate phyllomedusas and that is why these are so hard to come by.
> 
> ...


Flamazine is what the medical profession use on burns. Unfortunately you can't get it over the counter but if you have a good relationship with your vet he may well sell you some without seeing the frog especially if you show you knowledge of the frog is better than his. A friend of mine had some prescribed just by showing the vet a picture of the injury as the vet felt it may be too traumatic taking the frog in.

Good luck


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> show you knowledge of the frog is better than his


Where vets and frogs are concerned this really isn't too difficult........


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

tasio said:


> Hello this is my first time here and ive got a few questions about my new giant waxy monkey tree frogs (phyllomedusa bicolor). first i live in the uk and these frogs are extreamly rare here been searching for them for about a year and two days ago i found two and i bought them , ive got experience with reptiles and amphibians so these are not my first frogs, ive got 2 WC males and both have a bit rub on their noses one is more just superficial so is just a bit white like a scar , but the other one is getting worst as is not gone a bit pinkish so it looks like a deeper rub , i want to ask what kind of medicine cream should i use if any ? i will go to a specialized vet if get any worst but i wanted to know the different treatments for nose rubbing ?
> 
> thank you


If the nose is just pinkish and not bleeding, id just leave it a while, and see if it clears up. Try not to make the vivarium humid, keep it real dry, and up the temperature to maybe 90f. This cleared some of the rub nose a couple of mine had. If the nose rub starts to bleed and look pussy, then yes id treat it, but be careful with how much you use. One thing for sure is to get rid of any wood or rocks etc etc that could cause rubs. Especially that bloody cork bark!!! Throw that right out!!

These frogs dont respond well to medicine at all, unless they are already quite fit and healthy. If the frog is brightly coloured, eating, pooing, waxing, basically doing what it should be, then id just leave it to heal naturally. Just try upping the temp to around 90f, but make sure the humidity is real low. The nose rub should clear within 2-3 days, or start to scab over. 

Cheers


----------



## tasio (Aug 22, 2013)

thanks for all the answers i wasnt expenting that many , i called the place were i got them from and they said to get neosporin (dont know how to spell it ) and put it twice a day , i think thats a bit much since these frogs are sensitive, anwyays ive been treating them for about two days now, but i did see on the internet about the flamazine that is the other one that they use is it a lot better ? should i change the neosporin for flamazine ? ... and ive been keeping a close look on them at night staying up till 5am just to make sure they dont rub their noses against the top screen. is there anything to make them stop doing it ? , they have eating twice in the past week about 5 xL locust each they deffacaited fine for the first few days and the behaviour seems fine apart that they fall back asleep the moment a light comes on (including moonlights) , i keep the humidity between 40-60% , in terms of the wound is not getting worst but i dont see it getting better, it has not been bleeding and is going a bit more purple ish, would post pics but as im new to these forum dont know how :/

thanks again for all the responses


----------



## tasio (Aug 22, 2013)

i manage to upload pictures of them these is the one that is worst as you can see is pinkish purple ish , not bleeding , is it as bad as i think ??


----------



## tasio (Aug 22, 2013)

also , i just found flamazine 1% so ill use it instead of neosporin from now on thank you


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

tasio said:


> image
> i manage to upload pictures of them these is the one that is worst as you can see is pinkish purple ish , not bleeding , is it as bad as i think ??
> image


Hi again.

That nose rub does not need treating!!! You can hardly call that a worry. But you mentioned them rubbing against a top screen, which says maybe they need a larger vivarium. I wouldnt treat the nose rub, but make the enviroment for these frogs bigger. I had to get a greenhouse for mine, because of the amount of moving they do on a night. Iv got 10 of these frogs as we speak, and 2 of mine has nose rub which bled. All i did was up the temperature and lower the humidity.

Take out vines, wood, sharp rocks, and deffinetly dont have a mesh top...... Mesh tops are made to destroy Bicolor noses.

Can i ask what size tank you keep these guys in????

Thanks


----------



## tasio (Aug 22, 2013)

thank you i feel relieve about it not being as bad as i though, you are probably right about the vivarium as most of the care sheets for these frogs are wrong in how big the frogs are and how big the terrarium has to be, ive got them in a exo terra 60x45x60cm, wich i though it was big enough till i actually bought the frogs and put them in, and saw that it might be a bit small (even know the place where igot them said it would be fine) i have looked at bigger vivexotic wooden viveriums to chamge them but i dont rly like them because the lightin for them is quite complicated instead of just buying a canopy that fits. what would be a good size for these frogs? if i get a 60x45x120cm enough or needs it bigger ?


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

tasio said:


> thank you i feel relieve about it not being as bad as i though, you are probably right about the vivarium as most of the care sheets for these frogs are wrong in how big the frogs are and how big the terrarium has to be, ive got them in a exo terra 60x45x60cm, wich i though it was big enough till i actually bought the frogs and put them in, and saw that it might be a bit small (even know the place where igot them said it would be fine) i have looked at bigger vivexotic wooden viveriums to chamge them but i dont rly like them because the lightin for them is quite complicated instead of just buying a canopy that fits. what would be a good size for these frogs? if i get a 60x45x120cm enough or needs it bigger ?


Hi.

Im sorry to say, but your going to need ALOT bigger! or else your frogs will both suffer with nose rub to the point it will stress them out, and kill them. Best solution is a mini greenhouse. Just a cheap plastic greenhouse off ebay. Mine stands nearly 7 feet, but you would only need something 4 feet high. Honestly you need something alot bigger than what your using.
They need alot of air flow at the top of the vivarium aswel. Dont put them in a wooden viv, thats not a good idea either. They need so much room, its untrue. Best thing honestly is a mini greenhouse off ebay. They hold heat really well, you can have live plants, and much more room for frog activity.

Have a look at my thread- Phyllomedusa Bicolor Breeding Project. You might like it:2thumb:

Thanks


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

tasio said:


> thank you i feel relieve about it not being as bad as i though, you are probably right about the vivarium as most of the care sheets for these frogs are wrong in how big the frogs are and how big the terrarium has to be, ive got them in a exo terra 60x45x60cm, wich i though it was big enough till i actually bought the frogs and put them in, and saw that it might be a bit small (even know the place where igot them said it would be fine) i have looked at bigger vivexotic wooden viveriums to chamge them but i dont rly like them because the lightin for them is quite complicated instead of just buying a canopy that fits. what would be a good size for these frogs? if i get a 60x45x120cm enough or needs it bigger ?


Here check this-*RainChamber Pics...WARNING VERY PIC HEAVY!!! (Phyllomedusa Bicolor Breeding Project)*


----------

